# Chinese Tubing Good? or Not Good?



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Being new to Slingshots, and wanting to make my own, has anyone had any experience with the Chinese tubes sold on eBay. If so, was it good, bad, or indifferent?

Yosemite Sam

Note: never mind, after further research, I found my answer in Slingshot Bands & Tubes.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Never bought from eBay . Always buy from Simpleshot or Dankung . Almost all I shoot is 20/40 tubes


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have purchased them mostly through Dankung (prior to their website becoming horrific) and ebay ..... honestly .. if you want a product to be pretty much guaranteed to be good ... buy from simple-shot. This isn't a plug ... it is simply the best online store for slingshot crap.

http://simple-shot.com/


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Never bought from eBay . Always buy from Simpleshot or Dankung . Almost all I shoot is 20/40 tubes


Tubing on e-bay is the same that comes from Dankung....I have used E-Bay when Simple-Shot & Dankung have been sold out of a certain tube size


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's hit or miss with an ebay product . Go with the sure thing unless you like to gamble . The slingshot vendors only sell proven good stock .


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I was looking at the same tubing on eBay that simple-shot sells, and Simple-shot is a lot cheaper. When I am ready to buy I'll go to Simple-shot. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good topic Yosmite Sam!!!! I feel very fortunate to have Nathan and other vendors that contribute to this Forum. Here's an example of Nathan's support and generosity. Nathan was unable to attend this years MWST, but he still made sure he sent the large white top for the back stop. im glad you brought this topic up. Just imagine where this sport would be without our vendors. A very close friend of mine who ran a family hardware store recently passed away, leaving no one to take over. Our town is too close to the big box stores,which makes it almost impossible to compete. We all get to go to the big box store now, which is ok as long as you don't have a problem that's not in a computer. I'm not degrading anyone, it's just a fact all the hands on experience is going away fast. I'm glad the youth of today are as smart as they are, I sure wouldn't be here if they weren't. Thanks again for your post.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

I've also purchased from trulytexas.com, fast delivery, haven't had any problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

If they are Dankung tubes they are good ! I dont know about the other chinese stuff !


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

DANKUNG Premium tubes have very good quality ,excellent consistency and high velocity


----------

